
iPhone market share grows 6.4% in USA, takes share from Android in most markets - maxt
https://9to5mac.com/2017/01/11/ios-market-share-kantar/
======
i000
They might have removed the headphone jack, but they've added quite a lot in
the new iPhone:

\- New generation haptic feedback

\- Improved camera system and dual cameras for the Plus

\- Stereo speakers

\- A10 Fusion SoC makes the 7 the fastest phone on the market by a wide margin

\- New solid state home button

\- IPX67 water resistance and dust proofing

\- Bigger battery without increasing thickness

\- Wide color gamut display that's up to 25% brighter

\- OIS for the smaller model

~~~
VladimirGolovin
> \- New solid state home button

I personally consider this a reduction, not an addition. I prefer the old
button.

~~~
psgibbs
Why? I actually still have a 6S and I find the physical button feels mushy in
comparison to the new solid state / haptic button. Is there a disadvantage I'm
missing?

~~~
icanhackit
I had a 5S which has the first generation touch ID paired with a physical
button, which I considered to be the best home button on any iPhone I'd owned.
I've since switched to the 7 plus and now think the haptic/solid state button
is superior. Having the whole bottom of the phone simulate a click feels
really satisfying, and knowing that no physical hinge is involved gives me
confidence that the effect won't deteriorate with time or use.

Just as moving from a physical keyboard to touchscreen reduces moving parts
and therefore many points of failure, moving to a solid state home button
eliminates a very common and critical point of failure.

------
WayneBro
I actually switched to iOS for the past few months as part of an experiment. I
have mixed feelings about it.

I think it's greatest advantage and disadvantage is that it's a sterile
environment. No third parties can mess with it. Unfortunately at times those
third parties include me, the user.

Overall, I miss my Windows tablet for web browsing which is what I do mostly
on my iPad. However, I am waiting for the next round of Windows tablets to see
if I can find a 10 inch that is worth my money. I also miss having a (Android)
back button on my phone.

~~~
kamilner
> I also miss having a (Android) back button on my phone.

I find I much prefer the swipe from the left to go back, it feels a lot more
natural.

~~~
saurik
The Android back button is a concept that doesn't really exist on iOS (except
as an informal protocol with inconsistent UI cobbled together between a
handful of apps, many of which were written by Google...): swiping left is
more like clicking "parent folder" than "back"; think what happens in a file
system or web browser when you click a symlink/shortcut or hyperlink: that is
closer to the Activity/Intent model of Android, and back serves the universal
purpose of not just going "up" the folder/breadcrumb trail inside of an
application and an actual "back" in Safari, but also allows for global "back"
during tasks like returning to the web browser from an app you might have
entered, or back to Yelp from the Maps app, or back to YouTube from a web
browser.

------
whack
_iPhone 7, iPhone 7 Plus, and iPhone 6s were the three most popular
smartphones in the US at the beginning of the holiday period, for a combined
31.3% share. The Samsung Galaxy S7 and S7 edge were the fourth and fifth best-
selling phones in the US, with Samsung capturing 28.9% of smartphone sales._

I remember the days when Apple completely dominated the smartphone market,
competing favorably with Android, and eclipsing any single Android
manufacturer. I was surprised to hear that Apple has now dropped to 31% market
share. This means that Android now has almost double the market share of
Apple, and Samsung alone is going head-to-head with Apple.

I think we've just witnessed the end of Apple's golden era.

~~~
YooLi
When did Apple have dominating market share? Though they have near total
profit market share, isn't their non-dominant market share what has kept them
clear of any anti-trust scrutiny?

~~~
lazylizard
When did Apple have dominating market share? - maybe back in the days of the
iphone 3g, in usa?

------
fatalogic
I was a diehard android user for a long time and I switched when the 7 came
out. Ios has some annoyances and it is clearly not built for a phablet sized
phone. However the battery life I get with the 7 plus makes it all worth it.

~~~
anilgulecha
You can find good Androids for every niche. (Xiaomi has some good high-battery
options.)

------
akjainaj
How did the SE sell?

